# When's the next Fargo St. hillclimb?



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Happened to be in the area yesterday and found the infamous section of Fargo St. (as opposed to the gentler segment near the Silverlake Reservoir). Holy Shiite! I had trouble _driving_ up the hill--my hat's off to anyone who can ride up that beast....


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Just imagine......days before the 39 small double rings on road bikes and super low gearing of mountain bikes, riders used to push 42x23 up that hill.
I live very close to Fargo St and the other day I immediately had trouble keeping the front end of my mountain bike from floating off the pavement on that climb. I think I climbed maybe 20 feet at most....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

My heart would explode before I got past the second house....

What I couldn't figure out on the way home was, how do people there get their trash collected? I can't imagine a trash truck getting up that hill, and if people put their cans out at the curb, they'd be almost certain to tip over, so....?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*March*



The Walrus said:


> Happened to be in the area yesterday and found the infamous section of Fargo St. (as opposed to the gentler segment near the Silverlake Reservoir). Holy Shiite! I had trouble _driving_ up the hill--my hat's off to anyone who can ride up that beast....


keep an eye on the LA Wheelmen website for dates.

I've been the past 2 years and made it both times on a mtb with granny gears. And when I say "made it" I mean "sweat and grunted and panic-pedaled my way to the top." I've seen guys get up it in std. road gearing which is pretty amazing. And a youngster road up on a tall bike last year. Come on out, it's pretty fun. You gotta get your "I Made It" patch!

more:
http://hollywoodonbike.blogspot.com/2006/03/fargo.html


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

The Walrus said:


> What I couldn't figure out on the way home was, how do people there get their trash collected? I can't imagine a trash truck getting up that hill, and if people put their cans out at the curb, they'd be almost certain to tip over, so....?


I used to own a house at the top of Baxter/Lemoyne (next to Fargo). Sometimes we would find out trash bins half way down the street.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I'll probably show up, but the only way I'd get an "I made it" patch is if they awarded it posthumously...:blush2:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't forget the Restaurant Spain at the bottom of the hill on Glendale Blvd. Cheap. Delicious. Friendly. Gracious. Their pollo encebollado (chicken with onions) is one of the best chicken dishes I've ever had. Me and Sogno are regulars at the place. Just don't eat there before you attempt the climb.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i'll be there whenever they schedule it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

The Walrus said:


> I'll probably show up, but the only way I'd get an "I made it" patch is if they awarded it posthumously...:blush2:


I got a 2nd patch last year, the first I had already sewn on to my mess. bag. There was a guy who showed up late after the sign-ups and patches were finished. He gave it a shot and made it up, so I gave him my patch. He was stoked. So ya always got that goin for ya 

git up there ya wuss!

We'll look out for Spain. We usually end up downtown at Philipe's.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Philippe is never a bad choice (always used to stop there for breakfast during my _early_ Sunday a.m. creeps through downtown), but if I'm around Silverlake, I can't consider anywhere but the original Tommy's. ...unless I'm outvoted and my cohorts drag me to Manila Sunset.


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

It was on Superbowl sunday when I did it in in 1981. Miyata 912 with a 42x28 low gear. and tennis shoes. The last third of the hill I rode switchbacks across the road in order to make it to the top. My legs and lungs still burn thinking about it!


----------



## 514Climber (Oct 19, 2005)

*Any updates*

on the exact date? 

I'd like to do this event; however, I will be driving down from Utah. 

I've checked the LA Wheelmen site but no specific date is provided. Is there a contact email?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*It's a date!*

per the LA Wheelmens, Fargo is set for Sunday March 25th.

Don't puss out.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> per the LA Wheelmens, Fargo is set for Sunday March 25th.
> 
> Don't puss out.



i'm in.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Thanx for the heads-up.

Now, where's that 17T chainring I had back in my MTB days....?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*bump*

Fargo is this coming Sunday 25th. Bring yer legs & lungs!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll be there to watch....
Additional discussion here.

The Fixer


----------

